# In DAW, some Kontakt Libraries are linking faders



## rasofundo (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey all,

I am a Cubase Pro 10.5 user and I am on Kontakt 6.6.1

I recently got Cinebrass Horns of the Deep and Cinematic Studio Strings Solo. When using the standalone version of Kontakt, I can freely control the mic positions. However, on CUbase and only with those 2 libraries, the faders seem to be linked. 

On Cinematic Studio Strings Solo: when increasing the volume of any of the mics, all mics have their volume increased as well as panning changed.
On Cinebrass Horns of the Deep: when increasing the volume of any mic, all mics have their volume increased.


Does anyone know what the issue may be? Once again, on standalone Kontakt, I can freely control the mics of those two libraries.


----------



## Zenibuka (Apr 11, 2022)

rasofundo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am a Cubase Pro 10.5 user and I am on Kontakt 6.6.1
> 
> ...


Hi Rasofundo,
I'm experiencing the exact same thing with CSSS, while it used to work fine.
Did you ever find the source of the problem and manage to fix it ?
Cheers


----------



## rasofundo (Jun 25, 2022)

Sorry, did not log in here for a long time, xD

Did not manage to figure out. :(

It seems to be an issue that some people are experiencing. I am on CUbase Pro 12 now and still, sane issues with CSSS and Horns of the Deep.


----------

